# Foals Over at the Knees?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So there was a foal born at my stable. I got to see pictures today, and i noticed the foal looked quite over at the knees. Is that normal when they're born (because they were cramped up?) or is that a conformation fault?

here's a picture of the foal. And in all the shots where you could see its legs, they were like that.










Thanks


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Appy! What a darn cute baby! He is stunning. 

More than likily he legs are like that because he was so cramped up. Are babies are all born like that and within two weeks they "unfold." Some foals will also be cowhawked until they "unfold."


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

:wink: If its not the folding that Appy is talking about. You can fix those legs. Alot of swimming and hill climbing i have found straighten foals legs fairly well. If not you can always get splints


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ohhh ok. Thanks you two!


----------

